# Is this yellow?



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

This little guy is Trenton. Daddy has dilute. Momma is RR mottled and I think is spread (can you have spread and mottle at the same time?)


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks recessive yellow. What colour was the father? Trenton could be a little girl!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It is a girl if mom was non dilute recessive red as it sounds she was.

Yes you can have spread and mottle genes in combo with each other.

Daddy must carry recessive red or be recessive red I guess too.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Here is her nest mate fwiw


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

And here is dad and mom.

The hen has molted out much whiter than she was as a young bird.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful birds very nice colors


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

And yes, the dad could very well carry RR as _his_ father was RR.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

He does carry recessive red as he has produced a recessive yellow daughter.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The nest mate is het rec red. You can see the bronzing, aswell as this, He has to have atleast one gene due to his mom having two.


----------



## treejumper (Mar 6, 2013)

*Beautiful Birds*

You have lots of beautiful Birds,I plan on getting up your way some time to meet you and see your Birds.Earl


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

treejumper said:


> You have lots of beautiful Birds,I plan on getting up your way some time to meet you and see your Birds.Earl


Please come and see us! Not too many races left, but you can come any time. Matter of fact, if you need any more babies, one of our guys was just looking around to give some away quick.

(I gave this hen away. She was a rescue who was lost in downtown Lexington and the owner didn't want her back. I actually settled her to my loft and trained her out 20 miles but decided she'd be better off as a pet with a friend of mine. Coincidentally, the day before he came to get her, she laid her second egg. He took her and her two eggs, drove and hour and half home, fostered the eggs and those two beauties popped out! I still have the cock, though.)


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> It is a girl if mom was non dilute recessive red as it sounds she was.


Can you explain the sex-linkage here please?


----------

